# Where to buy Stowa watches



## heresiarh

Hey guys, where can I get a stowa watch? Do i have to order through their website?


----------



## Guest

Yes.


----------



## jkimtokyo

http://www.chrono24.com/en/search/i...CHSTATS_BRAND_ID=232&SEARCHSTATS_MATERIAL_ID=


----------



## Guest

Jörg is not selling via chrono24.com. For used Stowa watches you can try ebay, Haeffner, sales corners here on WUS, TZ-UK, timezone, watchlounge.... but I think Jorges wants to get a new one.


----------



## picanhapilot

*Are STOWA watches available at retailers?*

To ensure that we can consistently offer you the best price, we sell our watches through our online shop. By doing so, we keep our distribution, retail and wholesale costs down-and that allows us to pass along the savings on to you.

We have, however, made some of our
watches available through a select few retailers. In Germany, the STOWA Exima is available at Manufactum department stores (Munich, Berlin, Düsseldorf, Hamburg, Stuttgart and Waltrop). In the U.S., the STOWA Seatime ProDiver is available through watchbuys.com. In Japan, a selection of STOWA watches can be found at Tic Tac watch stores. In Taiwan and South Korea you can find the complete collection of STOWA watches.


----------



## thair9

I will be in Berlin on Aug 2nd. Can you show me where i can get a stowa atena on hands . Because my bisness trip is in time constraints.

Thanks a lot


----------



## StufflerMike

Stowa sells online only. No shop in Berlin though. That being said, a small ampunt of Stowa watches - Partitio - might be available at Manufactum in Berlin:

Manufactum Warenhaus im Haus Hardenberg
Hardenbergstraße 4-5
10623 Berlin

Open
Mo to Fri: 10:00 – 20:00
Sat: 10:00 – 18:00


----------



## STOWANEWB

I actually like that they only sell directly. I don't want to see them popping up at the mall.


----------



## Sunami

picanhapilot said:


> *Are STOWA watches available at retailers?*
> 
> To ensure that we can consistently offer you the best price, we sell our watches through our online shop. By doing so, we keep our distribution, retail and wholesale costs down-and that allows us to pass along the savings on to you.
> 
> We have, however, made some of our
> watches available through a select few retailers. In Germany, the STOWA Exima is available at Manufactum department stores (Munich, Berlin, Düsseldorf, Hamburg, Stuttgart and Waltrop). In the U.S., the STOWA Seatime ProDiver is available through watchbuys.com. In Japan, a selection of STOWA watches can be found at Tic Tac watch stores. In Taiwan and South Korea you can find the complete collection of STOWA watches.


I will be visiting Japan later this fall and have my eyes on the Antea Small seconds/365/390 models. Does the Tic Tic Watch stores carry these models and if so, is it located in Tokyo?


----------



## StufflerMike

Done a search ? For your convenience: One of their shops is to be found in the station building at JR Ebisu Station. To get to know what models are currently in you need to email or call them

150-0022, 1-5-5 Ebisu MINAMI, SHIBUYA-KU,TOKYO, TiCTAC Ebisu, atre ebisu 5f,
Phone +81 3 5475 8413








Pic from the Stowa and Mühle promotion tour to Japan.


----------

